# Anyone know how to make an LED Candleabra?



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a nice candleabra I want to use, I know it involves lots of hot glue, and LED's... anyone know how these are made?


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

The thing about these is that in order to make the LEDs flicker like a real flame, you'll need at least five flicker circuits to drive them. Five is a minimum number; the best solution would be a flicker circuit for each "flame".

http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/FireLightFlicker/index.htm

That link is one circuit... I know I've seen others that are easier and present a better "how to" description.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

shaunathan said:


> I have a nice candleabra I want to use, I know it involves lots of hot glue, and LED's... anyone know how these are made?


The Prop1 controller can do it with wickled's I "think" The Prop1 will run up to seven of them at one time. www.efx-tek.com The WickLed's are fairly easy to make yourself depending on your electronic skill level. I have made several this year for a similar idea. The program to make them flicker is free and available on the EFX forum so don't worry about having to program it.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't need a flicker circuit, KJ is the master of that, I just need tips on construction of the candles themselves.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You could always use 1/2" PVC pipe as your candle and just dribble hot glue down the sides of it to make the candle look melted. Then, just paint the whole thing some color and you have an instant candle. Just gotta find a way to mount the LED to the top of it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

MansionHaunter said:


> The thing about these is that in order to make the LEDs flicker like a real flame, you'll need at least five flicker circuits to drive them. Five is a minimum number; the best solution would be a flicker circuit for each "flame".
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/FireLightFlicker/index.htm
> 
> That link is one circuit... I know I've seen others that are easier and present a better "how to" description.


You mention the snovotill circuit, you might want to check out http://www.johnnyspage.com/LED%20Flicker.htm


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for that link. I'm still not seeing the one I was originally thinking about... maybe I just imagined it. I'm sure there's a simple, elegant solution that doesn't involve voltage regulators and ICs or (gasp) software code.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

hmm that's not a bad idea, I think I'll try that.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

MansionHaunter said:


> Thanks for that link. I'm still not seeing the one I was originally thinking about... maybe I just imagined it. I'm sure there's a simple, elegant solution that doesn't involve voltage regulators and ICs or (gasp) software code.


At the top is a link titled FirelightFlicker that goes to http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/FireLightFlicker/

You want simple, find LED tealights (Walgreens is clearing them out as we speak, available many places this time of year). Try to find one with a single LED, preferably with a rubber diffuser that can be cut off and reused, then hack it with an ultrabright LED and AA batteries. This is my favorite method http://www.johnnyspage.com/otakuFlickerHowto/page1.htm. I am currently modifying this how-to to work with 10mm, 60kmcd LEDs, video available on the original link.


----------

